# 4 Sounds Of A Dying Computer



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Your computer may be giving you clues that it is on its way out. At the link below, hear samples of sounds that should be of concern to you and learn what to do:
http://www.komando.com/tips/index.a...totd&utm_content=2013-07-31-article-1-title-a


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Had a fan go out on a laptop. Found a fan on ebay for a few dollars. Installing it (or trying to) was just a little easier than performing brain surgery or removing an old Toyota dashboard since you had to basically take it all apart. Had a tutorial I found online, but it was of little help. For some laptops it is easy to replace a fan, and for some near impossible. This one was of the latter variety. And to have it done would have cost a few hundred dollars (I checked) since they must charge for all their labor.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MichaelZ said:


> Had a fan go out on a laptop. Found a fan on ebay for a few dollars. Installing it (or trying to) was just a little easier than performing brain surgery or removing and old Toyota dashboard since you had to basically take it all apart. Had a tutorial I found online, but it was of little help. For some laptops it is easy to replace a fan, and for some near impossible. This one was of the latter variety. And to have it done would have cost a few hundred dollars (I checked) since they must charge for all their labor.


Swapping a processor fan in a laptop can be a nightmare. The worst is when the processor in on the underside of the mainboard. It's worth it to save a laptop though. The going price to have a computer shop swap a processor fan in a laptop is in the $150 to $250 range, depending on the difficulty of the job.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The mini tower I have with the 1gig seagate drive has been slapping on spin up and knocking and groaning every few hours for a few seconds to a minute since 2002 and hasn't died yet.

I use it as part of the non critical background diag on my kluge configuration and keep it powered up most of the time just to see how long it will keep clunking along.

Two processor fans have dragged down on it during the past decade but that ancient seagate drive keeps clunking and knocking along like the African Queen :shrug:


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I like the old Thinkpad notebooks. [I'm typing this on an IBM X-24 Thinkpad ].

Replacing any component is doable, though it can take some time. The maintenance manuals are very detailed, and everything screws together.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

The best thing you can do for your laptop is keep it up on rack or cooling board so it does not overheat. Towers are easier to work on, but take up too much space and are not portable. I use a laptop and external large flat monitor these days.


----------

